# Nearly 3 month old bottle calf won't eat grain.



## tanya2873 (Feb 13, 2014)

We have a beef master bottle calf that we can't get to eat anything other than milk. No other issues. No scours. Acts normal other than it won't eat grain or hay. It will eat some grass I've noticed. We recently put him in with our other cattle hoping that maybe he needed to be around other cows so he can see what cows normally eat and how they behave. Sounds silly I'm sure. We have tried putting milk on the grain, force feeding him grain and other silly ways to feed a calf. Any suggestions?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fat and happy on milk no need to try anything else. Cut back the milk a little, thin with water so it doesn't dehydrate when ready to start weaning, get something like calf manna....James


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How about only feeding milk once a day. I'm positive quality calf starter/grower will taste like a fifth avenue candy bar 12 hours later. Milk morning-calf starter evening that's the ticket....Topside


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would keep feeding him milk as you are and put rolled oats into his mouth before and after. Three or four days of this and he shpuld be looking for it then start adding a growing ration to replace the oats


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

if he will suck on your fingers put just a little feed in your hand and give it 2 him before and after feeding, you my have to bully him into it at first but after a bit he will get to like the flavor more and start looking for it. When he starts showing a little interest in it put out a pan of it he can eat from between milk feedings.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have had good success with adding a little bit of the powdered milk replacer in its dry form in with their feed as we transition them off of the bottle and on to grain.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

when i was able to get them cheap i gave one bag of milk replacer. period. after the third bottle i'd start to bucket wean them, put the milk in the bucket, let them suck your fingers, while leading them down into the bucket, then by the last 10% of the bag i'd put some sweet feed in the bottom of the bucket, and they'd get the idea. an older animal does help 'lead by example'


----------

